# Does anyone have a trip planned in the next months?



## TTSDavid (Oct 7, 2020)

I have some trips planned this year to Orlando, New York, and some places in California.

For next year I am planning some family vacation days in Mexico and Colombia.

Let's share our ideas! Does anyone have a trip planned in the next months?


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 7, 2020)

We are planning to spend 2 weeks for the Christmas/New Years holidays at the Four Seasons Aviara near San Diego. In the winter and spring, I have a couple of trips planned to Ritz Carlton Lake Tahoe. These are all within driving distance for us since with live in California.

Next summer, I am planning a trip to Orlando/Miami for 3 weeks including a Disney cruise. I am also planning a trip to Kauai next summer. All our trips are tentative pending the safe ability to travel.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 7, 2020)

I am leaving in 10 days for a good old fashioned road trip with my daughter AND dog (pray for me).
Chicago - Memphis - Baton Rouge - Tuscaloosa - Louisville.


----------



## chellej (Oct 7, 2020)

I am going ro Albuquerque later this month to see my son and his new home and then in November  to Pensacola for dd baby shower.

A few work trips this month...all drive to in wa.

Next vacation is scheduled for May to Maui


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2020)

chellej said:


> I am going ro Albuquerque later this month to see my son and his new home and then in November  to Pensacola for dd baby shower.
> 
> A few work trips this month...all drive to in wa.
> 
> Next vacation is scheduled for May to Maui


You'll be in my neck of the woods.  I'll wave to you from Santa Fe.  I may be in Albuquerque for a few days later on when dh is having surgery.  That's the only reason I'm willing to venture out and stay away from home.


----------



## chellej (Oct 7, 2020)

Luanne said:


> You'll be in my neck of the woods.  Be sure to check and see if you need to quarantine when you enter the state.  I can't remember if WA is on the list currently or not. I'll wave to you from Santa Fe.  I may be in Albuquerque for a few days later on when dh is having surgery.  That's the only reason I'm willing to venture out and stay away from home.



I will not be site seeing...just going from airport to ds's house...so I guess that would be quarantining.  He is working from home so we will just be hanging out.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 7, 2020)

Aruba - Bahamas - Orlando - Bahamas - Europe - St John. By end of summer.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2020)

Road trip through Southern Utah parks and Arizona next month. A couple of timeshare weeks. No flights for us for the foreseeable future. Of course, subject to change based on circumstances.

Jim


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 7, 2020)

I just transferred over 65,000 Worldmark credits that expire in 2020 and 2021 to other owners. I don't see us going anywhere that involves air travel before 2022, and in fact really don't see us leaving California next year -- just hope to be able to travel locally, which so far this year hasn't happened at all. Getting rid of the expiring credits from hanging over our heads will now let us step back and take a look at how many we want to give up permanently. Once we move to the CCRC on the beach in Carlsbad there will be no reason to book west coast beach vacations again, so I think we can easily give up 20K credits.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Road trip through Southern Utah parks and Arizona next month. A couple of timeshare weeks. No flights for us for the foreseeable future. Of course, subject to change based on circumstances.
> 
> Jim


I was on a flight 10 days ago. Every seat filled.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2020)

As you can see from my signature, I do have a few things lined up.

We are using an II AC to head to Fairmont Hot Springs for five days.  We haven't done any trips since March, so this will be a good break for us.

We will also be spending two weeks in Palm Springs and Las Vegas over Christmas/New Year's.  Hopefully, they start to relax the quarantine for returning Canadian residents.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I was on a flight 10 days ago. Every seat filled.


I have a road-warrior friend who flies 2-6 flight legs a week and has all year. He reports similarly full planes. He's relatively young and works on medical equipment in hospitals. Somebody has to do it. I don't.


----------



## Brett (Oct 7, 2020)

My wife is planning to drive to Strongsville Ohio in two weeks


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 7, 2020)

I don’t. Waiting to see what happens to our Smuggs timeshare and if it will be accepted into the Farewell program. I do intend to keep our week 31 vacation in the White Mountains.

I am going to seriously start planning for a trip to S. Dakota for 2022. Just sent away for more info.

I’m not feeling it to go to Italy any time soon. The other place on my list.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 7, 2020)

We flew to San Diego in August, short flight for us.  We drove to Napa for wine tasting a week ago, managed to time our visit perfectly between the fires.  

The next trip we actually have booked is Hawaii in May 2021, and then Marco Island in Oct.    I am sure we will do something else, but not certain what yet.  If Hawaii actually opens up, and things go reasonably smoothly i may book a second trip there, otherwise i will find a different location.

We had planned a big trip to Italy for 2021, but i don't want to commit to that right now.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2020)

chellej said:


> I will not be site seeing...just going from airport to ds's house...so I guess that would be quarantining.  He is working from home so we will just be hanging out.


I came back and removed the part about quarantine I thought.  WA isn't one of the states that needs to quarantine.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2020)

I’m currently in Sedona.  Just wrapped up a four day camping and mountain biking trip in Canyonlands NP.  We‘ll be in Sedona until Saturday.

We have the Grand Canyon and Sedona (again!  Long story) for 2 weeks in Sept.  We also have a camping reservation for Halloween weekend in the vicinity of Sequoia NP.  We might cancel that one though.

Then we have no travel planned until March; Dec through Feb is dachshund field trial season here in SoCal, so that will occupy many of my weekends.

In March, we’re planning on Death Valley for a long weekend and two nights at Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel.  In April, we have another week booked in Sedona (did I mention we like Sedona?).  Then a long weekend in early May to Virgin UT for mountain biking and visiting Zion.  We currently have Memorial Day weekend planned for our home resort, Hyatt High Sierra, in Tahoe.

Then, Oregon in June, Grand Teton and Yellowstone NPs in July, Park City in September.

And something next November.  It would normally be Sedona but we’re wondering if Maui might be doable by Nov 2021.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 7, 2020)

Yup, going to the Florida Keys later this month and then to the mountains of Georgia for a few days next month.


----------



## dansimms (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a one week all inclusive trip to Barbados at the Tamarind in December.  Curious to compare this now Marriott Owned property to Sandals.  It is significantly less expensive than Sandals.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 7, 2020)

We cancelled our plans because so many activities , restaurants, etc were closed.  Disney, Lagunamar, Arizona, Hawaii, etc.


----------



## silentg (Oct 7, 2020)

We just got home from a week in the mountains of Virginia we had a very nice time. I wrote a review on tug.


----------



## linsj (Oct 7, 2020)

First week in November I'm flying to San Diego for two weeks, including Carlsbad. I was supposed to go to Hawaii for this trip but gave it up in mid-August. I'm planning to go to Hawaii in February, if the governor doesn't keep changing the rules. I haven't had time to plan beyond that.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Oct 7, 2020)

I am looking at locations that we can drive to from Oregon.  The publics adherence to Covid19 protection will play a role.  Looking at Palm Springs, or somewhere in AZ, as well as Northern Cali.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 7, 2020)

Tomorrow (Thursday) -- We leave for Gatlinburg, TN - driving.
December -- We fly to Park City, UT.
March, May, June & August 2021 -- Backyard: Orlando & SW Florida.

..._ After that. we'll see ...
._


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 7, 2020)

Only  have our Thanksgiving trip to Orlando firmly planned. Still trying to convince hubs to tag along with his mom and stepdad for a week in Puerto vallarta next January-heck if he doesn't want to go I'll go with my oldest.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 7, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> I am looking at locations that we can drive to from Oregon.  The publics adherence to Covid19 protection will play a role.  Looking at Palm Springs, or somewhere in AZ, as well as Northern Cali.


We used to go to Scottsdale around the 3rd week of January to see the Barrett-Jackson auction.  I don't think it will be live in '21, so we aren't booking the trip.  From AZ, we then flew to Maui for some whale watching.  They won't even let us in yet without a quarantine.  Hard to make plans.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2020)

Reading the responses to this thread makes me appreciate how much really epic stuff there is to see is within driving distance, thats also appealing in a socially distanced world.  Despite the current state of things, I actually feel pretty fortunate.  Plus to be able to do so much of it in the timeshare format, and to already be well versed in that.  Lucky.


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 7, 2020)

We have been back on the road since mid May.  Mostly timeshares so cooking in and socially distancing.

So far: Sunriver, OR, Park City, UT, Sun Valley, ID, Steamboat Springs, CO, Red River, NM, Angels Camp, CA, Napa, CA, Oxnard, CA and more Sunriver.

Coming up (before New Years):  San Diego, Oceanside and Escondido, CA, Half Moon Bay, CA,  Napa, CA, Redmond, Sunriver, Newport and Depoe Bay, OR, Ocean Shores, WA and Seattle, WA


----------



## Papa2015 (Oct 7, 2020)

PGtime said:


> Yup, going to the Florida Keys later this month and then to the mountains of Georgia for a few days next month.


Where are you staying in the Keys?  We just returned from Key West a couple of weeks ago, stayed at The Galleon.  Loved it.. but have no idea what other timeshare is worth going to in Key West.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 7, 2020)

If weather cooperates we will spend 2 nights in Warren PA at the Hampton Inn the weekend of 10/16. Already cancelled last weekend due to cold & rain. DH is likely to fly to PHX to visit his long-time buddy at the end of the month. His friend is losing weight without medical explanation. They were supposed to meet last February, but that's when DH had his ruptured appendix post-colonoscopy.


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 7, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Reading the responses to this thread makes me appreciate how much really epic stuff there is to see is within driving distance, thats also appealing in a socially distanced world.  Despite the current state of things, I actually feel pretty fortunate.  Plus to be able to do so much of it in the timeshare format, and to already be well versed in that.  Lucky.


This summer we have (live in SW MO): driven to Orlando and back (and flown down and back), roadtrip to South Dakota (via IA to see relatives, then up to MN to see tacky roadside attractions ala Jolly green Giant) to South Dakota, Mount Rushmore, Custer state park etc-side trip to Devils Tower WY and back, then drove 2 vehicles crammed with daughters stuff out to Seattle via Denver (side trip to Arches National park) and flew home from there. I have been through more states this summer than last 5 years combined! So much beauty and diverse landscapes. The thing with driving and suite hotels or TS condos and National parks - it is still easy to keep a distance, take precautions (take out to eat in suite or cook in) and support this countries businesses too!


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 7, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> We have been back on the road since mid May.  Mostly timeshares so cooking in and socially distancing.
> 
> So far: Sunriver, OR, Park City, UT, Sun Valley, ID, Steamboat Springs, CO, Red River, NM, Angels Camp, CA, Napa, CA, Oxnard, CA and more Sunriver.
> 
> Coming up (before New Years):  San Diego, Oceanside and Escondido, CA, Half Moon Bay, CA,  Napa, CA, Redmond, Sunriver, Newport and Depoe Bay, OR, Ocean Shores, WA and Seattle, WA


Can I ask what TS you use in Seattle? Daughter lives there now and we'd really love to go next summer and explore (our limited time last month was curtailed by wildfire smoke)


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 7, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> Can I ask what TS you use in Seattle? Daughter lives there now and we'd really love to go next summer and explore (our limited time last month was curtailed by wildfire smoke)



We stay at the WM Camlin.  However, this trip will be Residence Inn - Lake Union.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 7, 2020)

I have about a million trips planned.....unfortunately they are all my head.     The quarantine upon return to our state is a tough one with a husband that needs to go back to work and a child that needs to go back to school upon return its kinda hard.    If I had the ka-hoonees to do it, I would be on a plane to Aruba tomorrow, but then the mommy guilt kicks in.   So for now, I will live vicariously through all of your plans.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> This summer we have (live in SW MO): driven to Orlando and back (and flown down and back), roadtrip to South Dakota (via IA to see relatives, then up to MN to see tacky roadside attractions ala Jolly green Giant) to South Dakota, Mount Rushmore, Custer state park etc-side trip to Devils Tower WY and back, then drove 2 vehicles crammed with daughters stuff out to Seattle via Denver (side trip to Arches National park) and flew home from there. I have been through more states this summer than last 5 years combined! So much beauty and diverse landscapes. The thing with driving and suite hotels or TS condos and National parks - it is still easy to keep a distance, take precautions (take out to eat in suite or cook in) and support this countries businesses too!



Making hay while the sun shines.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2020)

Sedona is happening soon. Leavenworth is next. Cabo this winter. Nothing yet for this spring. August is Ocean Shores Washington for three weeks. One of the August weeks is in the Penthouse with a hot tub and I think bbq on the deck overlooking the Ocean. Nothing for next fall. 

Bill


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 7, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Making hay while the sun shines.


You know - the South Dakota trip we really did that. Last time our original 5 will probably be on a trip like that. Having mom and dad make the kids get out and smile for the tacky tourist trap roadside attraction LOL! We even stopped at Captain Kirks future birthplace in Iowa- then ate on the outside deck of a fun Mexican place right across the street. Kids eventually got over their embarrassment of their parents and got into spirit of the trip too


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 7, 2020)

Chronologically: Shadow Ridge, Palm Desert, Desert Springs 2 (palm desert), Grand Chateau (Vegas), Hyatt Pinon Point, Sedona Summit, Marriott Canyon Villas, Palm Desert, Marriott Timberlodge.  If you are interested in meeting up for an outdoor lunch, let me know your dates via PM.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 7, 2020)

We actually had a trip planned for San Antonio next week and cancelled it today. Texas is a Covid hotspot and going in the wrong direction at this time. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 8, 2020)

We're also currently in Sedona on day 29 of a 39 day trip. This is our first visit to Sedona and after our first day here we were already talking about coming back in the Spring. We have an amazing view from unit, even our bedroom. We haven't eaten dinner out yet because the evening view from our balcony is just too beautiful to miss. Wine and a little something while we watch the sunset. Then dinner and watch the moonrise. Tomorrow DH has plans for us to go to Montezuma's Castle.

We started out with a full flight to Las Vegas. I wasn't expecting that and although I wasn't freaking out about it I was a bit unnerved. Two nights in Vegas then headed to Ely, NV for the nighttime Star Train Excursion on the restored Nevada Northern Railroad. Next 10 nights at Vino Bello in Napa. From there 4 nights at Angel's Camp and a hike in the Calaveras Big Trees State Park to see the sequoias. Seeing them was something we wanted to do but it was even more awe inspiring than we anticipated it being. Back to Vegas and a mandatory visit to the Bellagio consevatory. After this 8 night stay in Sedona we have 5 nights in Flagstaff then back to Vegas to fly home.

We've done a lot of driving this trip and have seen some beautiful scenery. The few hours it took to drive I-15 across the Mojave desert on the way back to Vegas seemed monotonous and unappealing after the impressive scenery we'd had up til then. Even the flatter California farming and ranching areas we passed before that were interesting to us. When I was Googling almond orchards or farms to find out more about what we were seeing I was surprised to find out that they call them almond ranches. 

We won't be home long though; only 6 nights. Actually 5 for me because I'm flying up to get our 4 year old granddaughter for one of her vacations with Grandma and Papa. While she is here we have a week at Reunion in Orlando with visits to Legoland for her to do Brick or Treat there. This will be her third year doing Legoland's version of trick or treat instead of being home for Halloween. After that we have two weeks at Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach as she told Papa she really needs to go to the beach too. Friends are planning to join us for the stay there. We may stay an additional week after I take her home but that's still up in the air.

Now I'm looking at where we might want to go in later November and December. However I'm thinking this might be a good time to stay home and have cataract surgery. My eyes aren't bad but are finally getting to the point that the insurance won't argue about whether or not the surgery is justifiable.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 8, 2020)

Decided to use my cancelled weeks here in the Algarve  for Xmas and in October,  two gold crown resorts,  2BR, Four Seasons and Monte Carvoeiro  Clube.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 8, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Decided to use my cancelled weeks here in the Algarve  for Xmas and in October,  two gold crown resorts,  2BR, Four Seasons and Monte Carvoeiro  Clube.



What a great plan! Is it the Four Seasons Vilamoura? We stayed there during our visit to Portugal- lovely resort!


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Oct 8, 2020)

We plan to go to Bentley Brook in the Berkshires of MA for Thanksgiving and the Inn on Long Wharf in Newport RI for Christmas/New Year if NYS takes it off the 14 day quarantine list.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2020)

@Jan M. 

<clink>


----------



## Snazzylass (Oct 8, 2020)

heathpack said:


> I’m currently in Sedona.  Just wrapped up a four day camping and mountain biking trip in Canyonlands NP.  We‘ll be in Sedona until Saturday.



I am currently in Sedona! Second time in last couple of months, and I thought of you when I checked in - saw some bikes on the back of a rig.
How are you finding the trails?

I need to pack up and get in line to hike this am. IT IS NUTS HERE! I've never seen anything like it. I feel like I'm in Yellowstone or WDW or Yosemite? And, that explains it. CA has invaded AZ - LOL! Well, I still love it!

I flew last mo and was delighted to upgrade to First Class on the way back. We have a family wedding in MX in Jan and are trying to plan for that. And, I try to see my kids at least once a year. Son1 and my DDIL are in the midst of hoping buying a new home. So, I do hope to see them, but will need to wait for an invite. They are in SFO. I'll fly but they have taken this pandemic very, very serious, and I respect that.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2020)

@Snazzylass 

We were in Arches NP on Monday and it was packed.  We arrived 9am and left around 2pm.  Many trailheads were full (every time we lucked out and had someone leave just as we arrived though, so we got a spot).  When we were leaving the park, there were probably 100 cars lined up trying to get into the park.  On a Monday!

We are seriously rethinking our plan for the Grand Canyon in Nov.

Yesterday was the first day we rode- Bell Rock Path, Big Loop and Llama.  There were people out and about but we rode early to beat the heat so it wasn’t too crowded at all. Trails were lovely as usual.

Enjoy your time here.  Sorry if we Californians are over running your peace!


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 8, 2020)

“Mileage run” to Baltimore to qualify for the Southwest Compnion Pass. Up in the morning, back in the evening. 

January, I leave for the ski season in Steamboat Springs till Mid April. 

If the U.K. ever opens up, I’ll travel to London for a week or two. 

Cheers


----------



## Snazzylass (Oct 8, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> This is our first visit to Sedona and after our first day here we were already talking about coming back in the Spring. We have an amazing view from unit, even our bedroom. We haven't eaten dinner out yet because the evening view from our balcony is just too beautiful to miss. Wine and a little something while we watch the sunset. Then dinner and watch the moonrise. Tomorrow DH has plans for us to go to Montezuma's Castle.


Well, if you are so inclined to eat out, may I suggest Bella Vita for outdoor dining? It's at my T/S Sedona Pines and right down the road from you. It's always gotten rave reviews from my friends who have dined there. I'm also considering the local wine shop that has a nice patio and live music, which is always fun!
Bella Vita generally has live music on the patio Friday and Saturday. I'll be back in Phx by then as I am scheduled to work Saturday


----------



## Snazzylass (Oct 8, 2020)

heathpack said:


> @Snazzylass
> 
> We were in Arches NP on Monday and it was packed.  We arrived 9am and left around 2pm.  Many trailheads were full (every time we lucked out and had someone leave just as we arrived though, so we got a spot).  When we were leaving the park, there were probably 100 cars lined up trying to get into the park.  On a Monday!
> 
> ...


Ah, great report! So, you are finding the same thing. No surprise. Hey, don't get me wrong - come, enjoy, and stay! I am delighted. I have to ask myself, is it b/c I'm an old-timer? Maybe! I keep telling myself I need to find a new place to hike. haha...and I do know some great places. Interestingly, one of my favorites seems to now have fallen out of favor due to the popularity of others.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 8, 2020)

We are flying in less than two weeks to Florida.

Back again for two weeks end of Feb/early March.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2020)

Listing only through April 2021.......All close, all drivable.
(not flying yet, but when we do it'll be to Boston (cancelled an October 2020 trip), and later to Italy/Amalfi coast +

Mid-October.................Hilton Head...........Grande Ocean
early November............Charleston SC.......Church Street Inn
Thanksgiving week......Williamsburg VA.....Manor Club (original)
early December............Charleston SC.......Church Street Inn
mid-December.............Highlands NC........Old Edwards Inn
January/2 weeks..........Hilton Head...........Grande Ocean (Getaway & DC points)
February/2 weeks........Hilton Head............Grande Ocean (DC points)
early April.....................Hilton Head............Grande Ocean


----------



## CPNY (Oct 8, 2020)

hjsweet2002 said:


> We plan to go to Bentley Brook in the Berkshires of MA for Thanksgiving and the Inn on Long Wharf in Newport RI for Christmas/New Year if NYS takes it off the 14 day quarantine list.


If you drive you’re ok. Does this Gov actually think people will travel for the holidays with quarantining when they get back?? The holidays are when the quarantine effectiveness will be put to the test.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 8, 2020)

heathpack said:


> @Jan M.
> 
> <clink>
> 
> View attachment 27350


----------



## nerodog (Oct 8, 2020)

heathpack said:


> @Jan M.
> 
> <clink>
> 
> View attachment 27350


Beautiful!!


----------



## nerodog (Oct 8, 2020)

Y





beejaybeeohio said:


> What a great plan! Is it the Four Seasons Vilamoura? We stayed there during our visit to Portugal- lovely resort!


Yes this will be my 3rd visit...the last time I stayed there was hmmm...2011 ?  Looking forward as it's a nice place with friendly staff.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 8, 2020)

We are hoping to go to Naples, FL in December


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 8, 2020)

3 weeks in San Jose del Cabo in February. 2 weeks in Arizona in April. 2 weeks in Vancouver BC in June.


----------



## Glenn2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Will spend the last week of December at Fort Lauderdale Beach.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2020)

@ *Jan M...........*Beautiful photo..





and the mountains in the background aren't too bad either.......


----------



## amycurl (Oct 8, 2020)

My mother is having surgery in Maine next month, and I'm debating whether to go or not (and, if so, to drive or fly.)

We hope to get to my BIL and his family in IL for Thanksgiving, with everyone getting tested before we get there. 

Currently debating about this long-planned, and very delayed, trip to Orlando with said BIL and his family over Christmas/New Years. I have two etrades left...right now, I have a week at the end of Jan. that was simply a place holder. There are *multiple* three bedroom units available, but, with masks, and capacity restrictions, and trying to do both Universal and Disney....it feels both still unsafe, unfun, and stressful. I have enough stress in my life without "vacation" adding to it, LOL!


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 9, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We are planning to spend 2 weeks for the Christmas/New Years holidays at the Four Seasons Aviara near San Diego. In the winter and spring, I have a couple of trips planned to Ritz Carlton Lake Tahoe. These are all within driving distance for us since with live in California.
> 
> Next summer, I am planning a trip to Orlando/Miami for 3 weeks including a Disney cruise. I am also planning a trip to Kauai next summer. All our trips are tentative pending the safe ability to travel.


Sounds great! Where did you book Miami and Orlando?


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 9, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> Sounds great! Where did you book Miami and Orlando?



In Orlando, we are booked at the Marriott Imperial Palms in a 3 BR for a week, then 2 days at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village in a 1 BR savannah view, then the 4 days Disney cruise in an aft verandah stateroom, then 8 days at the Marriott Doral in Miami.


----------



## senorak (Oct 9, 2020)

Went to the Resorts at Hershey in late July, and have another week booked, (over Halloween weekend).  It's only a 2 hour drive from home, so I usually invite family to come for part of the stay.  My niece and her 3 children joined hubby and I in the summer.  (We didn't do Hershey Park, but the kids just loved the indoor/outdoor pool.)  DH and I enjoyed the areas attractions:  Indian Echo Caverns, State Police Museum, and Troeg's Brewery---right next door to the resort!  This upcoming trip, I'm hoping to do some early holiday shopping at the Tanger Outlets, (across the street from resort), and back to Troeg's.  Still working on finding "travel buddies".....as DH and adult children work full time.  
DH and I also visited Watkins Glen, (no TS stay, booked a lakeview motel), in September.  Again, just a few hours drive from home.....and no need to quarantine after long weekend stay.  My new favorite area......hoping to return to explore more of the "Finger lakes".....and wineries/breweries.    At this point, just looking for "mini getaways" within a few hours driving.


----------



## billwright1 (Oct 9, 2020)

We leave in two weeks, flying from east coast to Palm Springs.


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 9, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Agreed.  The problem with locking down is that as soon as you open up again to allow free movement, the spread of the disease will return.  The lock-down strategy is the only one that is guaranteed to fail both medically and economically in the long-run.





amycurl said:


> My mother is having surgery in Maine next month, and I'm debating whether to go or not (and, if so, to drive or fly.)
> 
> We hope to get to my BIL and his family in IL for Thanksgiving, with everyone getting tested before we get there.
> 
> Currently debating about this long-planned, and very delayed, trip to Orlando with said BIL and his family over Christmas/New Years. I have two etrades left...right now, I have a week at the end of Jan. that was simply a place holder. There are *multiple* three bedroom units available, but, with masks, and capacity restrictions, and trying to do both Universal and Disney....it feels both still unsafe, unfun, and stressful. I have enough stress in my life without "vacation" adding to it, LOL!


Hope your mom is ok.
End of Jan will probably be the least busy time since right after parks reopened. Disney is too much work again for us, so we are just concentrating on Universal. Although we are going over Thanksgiving we are staying at RPR for the days we want to do the parks, so we will have Express pass all day.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 10, 2020)

CPNY said:


> If you drive you’re ok. Does this Gov actually think people will travel for the holidays with quarantining when they get back?? The holidays are when the quarantine effectiveness will be put to the test.



The MA Gov certainly does and when you have to return to work and school the return quarantine plays a huge aspect in it.      At this moment, I can only travel to six areas with out return quarantine order:   Connecticut, Maine, New Hampshire, New York, Vermont and District of Columba.     It is way more than just going back into a grocery store upon the return home.   Every day I have to attest to my employer and daughters school that we haven't been outside of these areas in the last 2 weeks.   You can't even go to a medical appointment without being asked the question.
The only way around the 2 week requirement is a negative covid test upon return.

Here is my real life example and this is a stupid as it gets.     A couple months ago Hawaii was on the list I could go to, but Rhode Island was not.   I went to a friends house in RI, spent 2 hours on their back deck, distanced from them chatting.    I reported it and was told I could not come into the office for 2 weeks.   (It didn't matter because I work from home now anyway).   But, I could have flown all the way across the country, mix and mingled with 1000s of travelers from all over in airports and would be have been ok to return to work.     It makes no sense...but it is the rules.


----------



## jackio (Oct 10, 2020)

mdurette said:


> The MA Gov certainly does and when you have to return to work and school the return quarantine plays a huge aspect in it.      At this moment, I can only travel to six areas with out return quarantine order:   Connecticut, Maine, New Hampshire, New York, Vermont and District of Columba.     It is way more than just going back into a grocery store upon the return home.   Every day I have to attest to my employer and daughters school that we haven't been outside of these areas in the last 2 weeks.   You can't even go to a medical appointment without being asked the question.
> The only way around the 2 week requirement is a negative covid test upon return.
> 
> Here is my real life example and this is a stupid as it gets.     A couple months ago Hawaii was on the list I could go to, but Rhode Island was not.   I went to a friends house in RI, spent 2 hours on their back deck, distanced from them chatting.    I reported it and was told I could not come into the office for 2 weeks.   (It didn't matter because I work from home now anyway).   But, I could have flown all the way across the country, mix and mingled with 1000s of travelers from all over in airports and would be have been ok to return to work.     It makes no sense...but it is the rules.


We had many employees taking their kids back to college in states on the quarantine list. HR said that as long as they were there less than 24 hours they could answer “no” on the survey and return to work. 
We also, in addition to the survey, have to take our temps each day and attest that it was less than 100. I work in a school district with about 9,000 students and 1500 employees.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 10, 2020)

mdurette said:


> It makes no sense...but it is the rules.



it makes no sense, it’s rules they make up as they go with zero evidence.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 10, 2020)

CPNY said:


> it makes no sense, it’s rules they make up as they go with zero evidence.


Yes, the rules are politically driven, not based in science.  And yet I see many/most people accepting the word of the politicians as the truth.  It's sad, IMO.

Back to the topic of this thread, I have a trip planned to New Orleans soon (looks like Delta just dumped rain there, so shouldn't be an issue) and then our end of year trip to Marco Island, FL for our fixed weeks 51 and 52.  I have no worries about the travel, and we will be taking the same safety precautions there as we do at home.

Kurt


----------



## CPNY (Oct 10, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, the rules are politically driven, not based in science.  And yet I see many/most people accepting the word of the politicians as the truth.  It's sad, IMO.
> 
> Kurt


14 days was a number thrown out months ago with no facts behind it. It could be less and it could be much longer or untraceable. I think multiple testing is better. Making people stop living for 14 days is detrimental. NYC is keeping broadway closed through May 2021 lol. This city is over. I guess the arts is the most dangerous thing around.


----------



## dsexton (Oct 10, 2020)

Leaving this Friday for St Thomas - staying at Marriott Frenchman’s Cove which I snagged last minute with an AC.  Just couldn’t resist.  Headed to Aruba in Dec and just returned from Myrtle Beach ( driving distance for us).  Everywhere seems to be following guidelines on masks and social distancing.  Clorox in the air everywhere !


----------



## Firepath (Oct 10, 2020)

I guess we are chickens (and have no expiring points). We are counting on a vaccine early 2021. Our earliest planned trip is family trip to Wyndham Kona May 2021, our previously postponed AK cruise in August, then St Augustine in November. Will probably tack on a WDW trip to use some DVC points. That’s the most trips we’ve planned for one year. Quarantine put an end to 2020 for us at least where we have to fly.


----------



## hintok (Oct 10, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I was on a flight 10 days ago. Every seat filled.



What airline was this?  I hope to avoid this for my flight from SFO to Nassau November 30th


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 10, 2020)

Just came back yesterday from Ocean City. MD ... 2 night stay. My sister`s husband`s family owns a 2bdr condo on the oceanfront beach there. 3rd floor 2 bdr unit with an outdoor balcony. Didn't feel like driving in the Pocono cabin (avartar pic) where I have been hiding out for most weekend for months now. 

As for visitors at my home .... try the neighborhood cats. About 7 of them who are feed by many of us living on the court. Nothing like getting up each morning at 6AM and having at least 4+ cats watching my front door, start meowing when I look thru the door's side light window.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 10, 2020)

hintok said:


> What airline was this?  I hope to avoid this for my flight from SFO to Nassau November 30th


AA


----------



## nadines08 (Oct 10, 2020)

Getting married next week. Planning some driving trips to Smoky Mtns., Destin, Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek. Drove to Savannah in Sept. and it was enjoyable.  Looking forward to seeing Destin Emerald Grande. We're seniors and haven't been to any of these places so should be pretty exciting. Hope the virus stays far away! Have moved to Ft. Myers, FL but address still showing AZ.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 11, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> Where are you staying in the Keys?  We just returned from Key West a couple of weeks ago, stayed at The Galleon.  Loved it.. but have no idea what other timeshare is worth going to in Key West.


Going to Florida Bay Club


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 11, 2020)

vacationhopeful said:


> Just came back yesterday from Ocean City. MD ... 2 night stay. My sister`s husband`s family owns a 2bdr condo on the oceanfront beach there. 3rd floor 2 bdr unit with an outdoor balcony. Didn't feel like driving in the Pocono cabin (avartar pic) where I have been hiding out for most weekend for months now.
> 
> As for visitors at my home .... try the neighborhood cats. About 7 of them who are feed by many of us living on the court. Nothing like getting up each morning at 6AM and having at least 4+ cats watching my front door, start meowing when I look thru the door's side light window.



My Italian friend (was my across the street neighbor at our old house) has 9 cats. 8/9 are cats she fed that were too nice to leave outside or so friendly they have taken up residence as backyard cats. She feeds on her front porch morning and night, and at 5am the backyard and stray neighborhood cats start in meowing for breakfast because they know she's up. The cat that wasn't an adopted stray was brought from China when one of the Chinese high school students she houses brought Gino, a fancy expensive cat, back from Christmas break. For two years she kept Gino at Christmas break and over the summer. She was heartbroken when the kid, now graduated and at university in Seattle, picked him up after summer break 2019 and took him to Seattle with him. When covid hit Antonella was on the phone immediately wanting to know what was happening to Gino when the kid went home to China in March. When she found out Gino was going to "a pet store" (not sure between kid's English and her English what that meant, a kennel?) she begged him to bring Gino back to her for safe keeping. Kid said NO. Then Antonella's daughter who lives near Stanford started campaigning on Gino's behalf. Answer was still NO, but one day in late March the doorbell rang and the kid handed Gino to Antonella and hopped back in his Uber to get back to LAX to go home. We hope that when he is able to resume his studies in the USA, that he will just leave Gino with Antonella.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 11, 2020)

nadines08 said:


> Getting married next week. Planning some driving trips to Smoky Mtns., Destin, Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek. Drove to Savannah in Sept. and it was enjoyable.  Looking forward to seeing Destin Emerald Grande. We're seniors and haven't been to any of these places so should be pretty exciting. Hope the virus stays far away! Have moved to Ft. Myers, FL but address still showing AZ.



Best wishes on your pending nuptials!


----------



## elaine (Oct 11, 2020)

The keys via a great rci Covid retreade in dec, dvc akv in feb just to chill at resort and by the pool, Sebastian in Spring to rent Those cool little boats for the week and explore Indian river area. We will eat take out or outdoors, Or cook in condo, and enjoy outside activities like biking in KW. I told dd Who’ll be on college break she can order all the books she wants to read at the little beach at KW condo while chilling!


----------



## Panina (Oct 11, 2020)

nadines08 said:


> Getting married next week. Planning some driving trips to Smoky Mtns., Destin, Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek. Drove to Savannah in Sept. and it was enjoyable.  Looking forward to seeing Destin Emerald Grande. We're seniors and haven't been to any of these places so should be pretty exciting. Hope the virus stays far away! Have moved to Ft. Myers, FL but address still showing AZ.


Congratulations and Best wishes.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 11, 2020)

We just got back from a five day trip to the San Juan Islands in Washington State. I am always taken aback by the beauty of the islands every single time we go.


----------



## donnaval (Oct 11, 2020)

Just got back from a great exchange to Hyatt Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach.  In August, went to Table Rock Resort in South Carolina.  Both SC trips I flew - AA in August and Spirit last week.  All flights were full.  Headed to south Florida in November (currently booked for Jensen Beach but hoping for an upgrade/change to something closer to FLL), and then a week at Hyatt Windward Pointe in Key West.  Flying SW on way down, and AA on way home.  SW is keeping middle seats open but the AA flight looks pretty full.   Will be home for Thanksgiving but probably not going to attend family dinner since we have a few family members who might feel uncomfortable around us since we have been traveling.  Added - also going to Hard Rock Cabo San Lucas in January.


----------



## isisdave (Oct 11, 2020)

We're midway through a 9-day road trip, first time outside the house practically since March.

Drove to Worldmark St George, which we got on the TUG last-minute board, for 5 nites. Visited Zion, a couple of nearby towns, and saw some changing-color-leaves in the mountains. Drove through Cedar City and over the mountain to Bryce (Ruby's, 2 nights) and are now at Kanab, where we checked off a bucket list item today (North Rim of the Grand Canyon).

Quite a few people are traveling. Lots of new-looking RVs. Some still camping, although it's 40 degrees at night. North Rim was busier than expected, and the canyon was hazy with California smoke. We have one more day of poking around and then back home, where it is STILL 100 freakin' degrees!

Utah suggests but doesn't mandate masks.  St Georgians were 90% wearing them, folks in the town of Enterprise had clearly never heard of them and looked at us as if we were aliens. Bryce City 85%, and more at the park.  The evening campfire had alternate rows blocked off, and pre-registration required. The Zion shuttle busses had seats removed, and carried 33 people instead of the normal 115.

We feel pretty secure and think we'll do more. No flying until a vaccine is approved and proven to work.


----------



## swditz (Oct 12, 2020)

jme said:


> Listing only through April 2021.......All close, all drivable.
> (not flying yet, but when we do it'll be to Boston (cancelled an October 2020 trip), and later to Italy/Amalfi coast +
> 
> Mid-October.................Hilton Head...........Grande Ocean
> ...


Currently on the cape. Nothing again untill coco beach in february.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Oct 12, 2020)

Just decided to use our Wyndham Rewards points to book four days at Smugglet Notch Thurs thru Monday.  We have never been there


----------



## JanT (Oct 12, 2020)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!  May the future bring tremendous happiness and good health!!


nadines08 said:


> Getting married next week. Planning some driving trips to Smoky Mtns., Destin, Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek. Drove to Savannah in Sept. and it was enjoyable.  Looking forward to seeing Destin Emerald Grande. We're seniors and haven't been to any of these places so should be pretty exciting. Hope the virus stays far away! Have moved to Ft. Myers, FL but address still showing AZ.


----------



## JanT (Oct 12, 2020)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!  May the future bring tremendous happiness and good health!!


nadines08 said:


> Getting married next week. Planning some driving trips to Smoky Mtns., Destin, Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek. Drove to Savannah in Sept. and it was enjoyable.  Looking forward to seeing Destin Emerald Grande. We're seniors and haven't been to any of these places so should be pretty exciting. Hope the virus stays far away! Have moved to Ft. Myers, FL but address still showing AZ.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 12, 2020)

Just got back from a week in Lincoln, NH.  Beautiful scenery and fall colors.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Oct 12, 2020)

We’ve had reservations for ages and hope we don’t have to cancel our Scottsdale Arizona trip January 24 - February 7. I just checked prices for flights, and they’re quite reasonable at the moment.


----------



## geekette (Oct 12, 2020)

Myrtle Beach in a few weeks, booked before pandemic set in. I am one of those weird off-season lovers.   I am rarely barefoot walking the beach, so temperature isn't going to bother me one way or another.   the ocean grounds me and I could use some of that.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 12, 2020)

Driving my travel trailer to the Great Smoky Mountains for two weeks and the Grand Canyon of Georgia on the way home. Nice folks at Trip Advisor told me about little local parks and county parks to check out to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Krteczech (Oct 12, 2020)

Just returned from 10 days at Aspen, CO area. Next is Sedona AZ, TS with hiking in early November and TS in Steamboat CO in early December - hoping for great ski week. All driving trips.


----------



## Synergy (Oct 13, 2020)

We're in Sebastian, FL right now for three weeks!  Well, for the weekends, at least.  We're going to get in another couple of weeks somewhere within driving distance.  It isn't our normal version of travel, but we'll take what we can get these days!


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 13, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> In Orlando, we are booked at the Marriott Imperial Palms in a 3 BR for a week, then 2 days at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village in a 1 BR savannah view, then the 4 days Disney cruise in an aft verandah stateroom, then 8 days at the Marriott Doral in Miami.


wow, it looks like everything is already set up!! good luck!!


----------



## jackio (Oct 13, 2020)

nadines08 said:


> Getting married next week. Planning some driving trips to Smoky Mtns., Destin, Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek. Drove to Savannah in Sept. and it was enjoyable.  Looking forward to seeing Destin Emerald Grande. We're seniors and haven't been to any of these places so should be pretty exciting. Hope the virus stays far away! Have moved to Ft. Myers, FL but address still showing AZ.


Congratulations!


----------



## jackio (Oct 13, 2020)

We were lucky to get an exchange for New Years Eve week in NYC through II.
This afternoon I received this email:


Notification of Resort Closure - MNY Marriott Vacation Club Pulse NYC 
Tue, Oct 13, 2020 4:39 pm
Relocations (relocations@intervalresortsupport.com)To:you (Bcc) Details








 
Dear Valued Member:

We regret to inform you that we have been advised that the resort to which you have been confirmed is temporarily closed due to concerns regarding the novel coronavirus (COVID-19).
If you purchased Trip Protection for your exchange or Getaway booking, you should contact Allianz Global Assistance at 1-800-419-7642 to discuss your options.  Please note, Allianz Global Assistance is experiencing extremely high call volume. Unless you are having a travel emergency, please wait to contact them if you are not traveling in the next 72 hours, so they can assist those in need of immediate assistance.

If you have questions, please contact I-800-INTERVAL (1-800-468-3782), or your local Member Services office to discuss your options.

Please know our thoughts are with you, and we hope that you and your families are staying safe. 
I took e-plus just in case.  I wonder what member service's options are for me?


----------



## geekette (Oct 13, 2020)

JudyH said:


> Driving my travel trailer to the Great Smoky Mountains for two weeks and the Grand Canyon of Georgia on the way home. Nice folks at Trip Advisor told me about little local parks and county parks to check out to avoid the crowds.


Grand Canyon of Georgia??  Never heard of that!


----------



## geekette (Oct 13, 2020)

jackio said:


> We were lucky to get an exchange for New Years Eve week in NYC through II.
> This afternoon I received this email:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang.   Sorry.   hopefully the options are good enough.  Won't be the same, but, again, hopefully Good Enough.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 14, 2020)

My 94yo aunt .... 'last standing of her generation' in our family started drooling over my 2 night stay by the   ocean. I offer her (and her live in support person) a road trip up to my vacation cabin in the Poconos mountain. Auntie and her longtime boyfriend had been there multiple times but it has been 10+ years since he passed away. Auntie was happy as was her aide who had never been up in the area. Road trip! 

This might rival our last runaway trip .... to NYC .... about 10 years ago just short time after recovering from her broken hip. We had a great time and her POA lawyer, was ranting and threatening me. Auntie has a GREAT time as did I.


----------



## MrockStar (Oct 15, 2020)

Just returned from a color tour weekend at Boyne Mountain MI, it was amazing. We are going to Marathon Key in December, first flight since CV-19 hope it goes well.


----------



## geekette (Oct 15, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> Just returned from a color tour weekend at Boyne Mountain MI, it was amazing. We are going to Marathon Key in December, first flight since CV-19 hope it goes well.


Hammocks is a sweet little resort.  I hope the weather (and everything else) complies and you have a great time.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 19, 2020)

Going on a road trip tomorrow in my RV with my son  
Going to visit two state parks and one national park. Bringing one of our dogs with us. Gonna have fun.
Since we got the RV we have taken it out every week!


----------



## geekette (Oct 19, 2020)

VegasBella said:


> Going on a road trip tomorrow in my RV with my son
> Going to visit two state parks and one national park. Bringing one of our dogs with us. Gonna have fun.
> Since we got the RV we have taken it out every week!


I am sooo glad to hear that!  Use it, use it, use it!   Our dogs loved motorhome, seemed disappointed when they had to ride in cars...


----------



## CO skier (Oct 20, 2020)

Three weeks at WorldMark St George just like last year and just like my reservation for next year.

Covid-19?  What's that?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 20, 2020)

Our weekend trip to the Allegheny Nat'l Forest region in PA was a success. Though it was a bit chilly, the sun shone brightly on both Friday & Saturday. We played 18 holes at a friendly and scenic golf course- Jackson Valley- where I was able to warm up at the turn with a hot apple cider laced with caramel whiskey. The next day we hiked at the Kinzua Bridge State Park and enjoyed the views from the Rimrock overlook and at the bottom of the Kinzua dam.

We stayed at the Hampton in Warren. We made our own lunches and for dinner ordered take-out for dinners from the Plaza and Ribs n'Bones since we didn't want to risk indoor dining. 

Enroute home Sunday we detoured south to get to the Grove City Outlets where DH & I had shopping successes.

Mask wearing was prevalent, even hiking; however, crowd size appears to be of concern in PA. We thought we might golf on Sat when we passed by a course- there was some tyoe of party going on in the clubhouse with many, many people many of whom were maskless as they were imbibing. And as we passed several taverns on our way home Sunday during the Browns/Steelers game, parking lots were full suggesting that the interiors were too.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 20, 2020)

I’m on an epic 8 day road trip currently with my daughter and dog. Drove 1000 miles over the weekend. Enjoying new sights while fitting in work and online school. Not my ideal way to travel but still having fun.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 20, 2020)

We are flying to Atlanta on Friday to meet our adopted daughter who is 8. We will be staying at a Residence Inn for 4 nights for the transition period. Then we are going to St Simons Island on the Georgia coast for a week while we wait for the state to give us approval to bring her back to California.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We are flying to Atlanta on Friday to meet our adopted daughter who is 8. We will be staying at a Residence Inn for 4 nights for the transition period. Then we are going to St Simons Island on the Georgia coast for a week while we wait for the state to give us approval to bring her back to California.


Best post in this entire thread.


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 20, 2020)

silentg said:


> We just got home from a week in the mountains of Virginia we had a very nice time. I wrote a review on tug.


Nice!! How was it? and how is the weather these days?


----------



## WVBaker (Oct 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We are flying to Atlanta on Friday to meet our adopted daughter who is 8. We will be staying at a Residence Inn for 4 nights for the transition period. Then we are going to St Simons Island on the Georgia coast for a week while we wait for the state to give us approval to bring her back to California.



Congratulations. Like they say, if a child is to keep alive their inborn sense of wonder, they need the companionship of at least one adult who can share it, rediscovering with them the joy, excitement, and mystery of the world we live in.

But then, I think you know that.


----------



## Roger830 (Oct 20, 2020)

A nice surprise of mild weather in the northeast this week, so we're using some of our Wyndham points in Atlantic City.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We are flying to Atlanta on Friday to meet our adopted daughter who is 8. We will be staying at a Residence Inn for 4 nights for the transition period. Then we are going to St Simons Island on the Georgia coast for a week while we wait for the state to give us approval to bring her back to California.



Say, WHAAAAT????? I haven't been on TUG very much this last month, but did I miss that you're becoming a MOM???? That is very exciting!!! How wonderful to see this post, and heartfelt best wishes for you and your family this weekend and forever, TravelTime!


----------



## judyatty (Oct 20, 2020)

Plan a Halloween weekend in Seattle. Traveling on Alaska that has all Middle seats blocked. Planning to wear face shields.

Then have plans for Nuevo Vallarta at Vindante resort for Christmas. They are open and so far its a go. They send emails of how they are protecting the public. Had a week in May in Cancun that I had to cancel. The resort charged me for the cancelation even with the Covid issues.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Oct 20, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> Nice!! How was it? and how is the weather these days?


We lucked out with great weather. Wonderful time, golfing and outdoor rural was unseasonably warm, since we have been home, it’s gotten cool and rainy in Virginia. Nice to catch last bit of summer and social distance wasn’t to hard to do. Join Tug and read my review of The Pines.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 21, 2020)

I am currently in Baton Rouge & visited the Museum of Rural Life today.  Has anyone ever been there?  Wow - was it a great place to visit .


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Oct 21, 2020)

Doing a 19-day driving vacation/work tour right after Christmas...Orlando / Palm Beach / Hilton Head.  We're going to mix in some off days and some work/college days.  Will likely put over 2K miles on the car, which wouldn't be much more than I have so far this year LOL.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 21, 2020)

Day trip to Baltimore tomorrow to qualify for the temporary Southwest Companion Pass. I’ll use it in January for trips to Orlando and Steamboat Springs.

Cheers


----------



## controller1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am currently in Baton Rouge & visited the Museum of Rural Life today.  Has anyone ever been there?  Wow - was it a great place to visit .



I have visited that museum as I live in Baton Rouge! We visited the museum several years prior to our move to Baton Rouge. Welcome to Louisiana! Are you here long?


----------



## Cornell (Oct 21, 2020)

controller1 said:


> I have visited that museum as I live in Baton Rouge! We visited the museum several years prior to our move to Baton Rouge. Welcome to Louisiana! Are you here long?


Thank you!  We have been in BR for about 3 days and heading out tomorrow .  My daughter is applying to LSU so we came to check it out.  I have never been to this part of the country before so this is all completely new to me.  The museum really touched me for some reason.  It's so well done.  

The trees here are GORGEOUS.   I could not stop admiring them on our LSU tour.  

Heading out tomorrow morning to drive to Tuscaloosa via New Orleans.  

(people here are REALLY nice)


----------



## Cornell (Oct 21, 2020)

@controller1


----------



## controller1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @controller1 View attachment 27804



Be glad you visited in October and not August. A little muggy in the summer!


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 21, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Best post in this entire thread.



BTW, we are Alivia's ninth family. She had 5 families by age 16 months plus her bio mom (6 families total). Then she was adopted at 16 months and had that family until she turned 6 (family #7). She has been in this family for 2.5 years (family #8). She is 8 and we are her 9th family. She has had a tough childhood. We are committed to her and we will be her forever family no matter what happens.


----------



## WVBaker (Oct 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, we are Alivia's ninth family. She had 5 families by age 16 months plus her bio mom (6 families total). Then she was adopted at 16 months and had that family until she turned 6 (family #7). She has been in this family for 2.5 years (family #8). She is 8 and we are her 9th family. She has had a tough childhood. We are committed to her and we will be her forever family no matter what happens.



As adults, we hate change and love it at the same time. When our emotional stability is based on what other people do or do not do, then we have no stability.

All a child wants is something they can get hold of that's firm and sure and an anchor in the midst of all of this instability in which they're living. Thank you for being that anchor.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, we are Alivia's ninth family. She had 5 families by age 16 months plus her bio mom (6 families total). Then she was adopted at 16 months and had that family until she turned 6 (family #7). She has been in this family for 2.5 years (family #8). She is 8 and we are her 9th family. She has had a tough childhood. We are committed to her and we will be her forever family no matter what happens.



Oh, how sad for her and what a challenge for you but it sounds as if you are experienced re your work with young people, determined to succeed and prepared!  Best wishes, congratulations and thanks for accepting her into your home and hearts.


----------



## Quilter (Oct 22, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @controller1 View attachment 27804




That's precious.   Where is it?


----------



## Quilter (Oct 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, we are Alivia's ninth family. She had 5 families by age 16 months plus her bio mom (6 families total). Then she was adopted at 16 months and had that family until she turned 6 (family #7). She has been in this family for 2.5 years (family #8). She is 8 and we are her 9th family. She has had a tough childhood. We are committed to her and we will be her forever family no matter what happens.



Recently listened to "Chasing Fireflies".   A fresh look at the pain/trauma foster and adopted children bear.


----------



## Quilter (Oct 22, 2020)

As for planned trips. . .

Just finished booking the 8th week at Marriott's Grande Ocean on Hilton Head, Jan. -February.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 22, 2020)

@Quilter The Rural Life Museum, which is run by LSU in Baton Rouge.  Perhaps one of my top 5 museums of all time!


----------



## Quilter (Oct 23, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Quilter The Rural Life Museum, which is run by LSU in Baton Rouge.  Perhaps one of my top 5 museums of all time!




LOL.   I thought it was a vacation cabin from your recent road trip.

Looking back at your previous post I see you liked the trees.   Probably the Live Oaks.   Not many of them in Chicago, huh?   I grew up in the South and climbed many a live oak tree.   Seemed every tree was worth sizing up for climbing.   We had a bag swing that dropped from a high branch.  To use it we climbed a high ladder, at least 5' but I think higher, stood on the top step, pulled the rope taut, jumped on and had a great time.  Another tree had a fork at the end of a high branch.   My sister nailed boards across the fork and we had a tree fort.   

The rope on the bag swing broke when one of my friends got on.   Fortunately, she only had the wind knocked out of her.   That same friend fell out of the live oak in her yard after I talked her into climbing it with me.   Broke her arm.   I can still feel the disapproval of her mother.   Another friend fell out of our tree fort.   Broke her arm.   

I'm 68 but when we're back in the South and I see a Live Oak I start looking for the "path upwards".


----------



## Cornell (Oct 23, 2020)

Quilter said:


> LOL.   I thought it was a vacation cabin from your recent road trip.
> 
> Looking back at your previous post I see you liked the trees.   Probably the Live Oaks.   Not many of them in Chicago, huh?   I grew up in the South and climbed many a live oak tree.   Seemed every tree was worth sizing up for climbing.   We had a bag swing that dropped from a high branch.  To use it we climbed a high ladder, at least 5' but I think higher, stood on the top step, pulled the rope taut, jumped on and had a great time.  Another tree had a fork at the end of a high branch.   My sister nailed boards across the fork and we had a tree fort.
> 
> ...


Yes - they are the Live Oaks.  Absolutely so beautiful.  No - we do NOT have those where I am from .  I was just enchanted by them. 

Thank you for sharing your story.  I have never been to the "Deep South" before - it's been a fun adventure with new sights & experiences.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 23, 2020)

We flew from Sacramento to Atlanta today. I was surprised at how crowded both airports were. The family we met with in Atlanta said the news reported the airport is crowded so it was not just my impression. We almost did not get an SUV for our car rental. We got the last one available.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We flew from Sacramento to Atlanta today. I was surprised at how crowded both airports were. The family we met with in Atlanta said the news reported the airport is crowded so it was not just my impression. We almost did not get an SUV for our car rental. We got the last one available.


Exciting update!  Thinking of you!


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Oct 23, 2020)

Currently in Savannah. Leaving tomorrow for a week in Miami, couple days in Daytona, then back to Savannah for 3 days then back to Virginia.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 24, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Yes - they are the Live Oaks.  Absolutely so beautiful.  No - we do NOT have those where I am from .  I was just enchanted by them.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story.  I have never been to the "Deep South" before - it's been a fun adventure with new sights & experiences.



The Angel Oak on John's Island, SC is the most amazing Live Oak I've ever seen!


Cornell said:


> Yes - they are the Live Oaks.  Absolutely so beautiful.  No - we do NOT have those where I am from .  I was just enchanted by them.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story.  I have never been to the "Deep South" before - it's been a fun adventure with new sights & experiences.



If you love live oaks you should see the Angle Oak on John's Island, SC.  It's just amazing!  After living among live oaks most of my life, I'm still in awe of them and love just riding around on the golf cart downtown and looking at them in yards.


----------



## jme (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks, Glynda!!!  
here's some additional info.....

*John's Island Angel Oak:*




"The Angel Oak Tree is estimated to be in excess of 400-500 years old, stands 66.5 ft (20 m) tall, measures 28 ft (8.5 m) in circumference, 
and produces shade that covers 17,200 square feet (1,600 m2). From tip to tip Its longest branch distance is 187 ft.  
There is considerable debate about the age of the Angel Oak."


Additional links:

1. https://www.angeloaktree.com/

2. https://discoversouthcarolina.com/articles/johns-island-angel-oak

3. https://www.google.com/search?sourc...AhVOJt8KHfEGAR8QjJkEegQIHxAB&biw=1280&bih=666


4. https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...hUKEwj8nMn7uc7sAhVOJt8KHfEGAR8QoiowHHoECCkQAw


----------



## Cornell (Oct 24, 2020)

@Glynda @jme  Thank you all for sharing this information about the Angel Oak - looks absolutely beautiful & I know I would love it seeing it.  
My trip to the "deep south" was enjoyable and a novel experience for me.  I'm in Louisville now on our last leg of our trip.  Home tomorrow


----------



## Bxian (Oct 24, 2020)

We have plans to go to Marco Island FL. to our home resort right after Thanksgiving-watching case rates carefully.  Driving down the East Coast for the first time, as I don't feel comfortable flying.  We spent 2 1/2 glorious weeks in Maine in September (K-port, Camden and Moosehead Lake).  Mask wearing everywhere-lots of hiking and outdoor dining.  We felt very safe.  Also spent a week in October at the Hyatt Regency Chesapeake Bay.  Also felt safe there (also did lots of hiking and outdoor dining), although Maryland went on the NJ quarantine list the day after we got home. We will undoubtedly have to quarantine after getting back from Florida, but my husband is retired, I work from home, and I suspect that the usual holiday parties and gatherings won't take place this year.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Glynda @jme  Thank you all for sharing this information about the Angel Oak - looks absolutely beautiful & I know I would love it seeing it.
> My trip to the "deep south" was enjoyable and a novel experience for me.  I'm in Louisville now on our last leg of our trip.  Home tomorrow



I don't know how much you toured the LSU campus and saw the live oaks on campus. You may have noticed a brass plaque with an individual's or family's name on it in front of some of the live oaks on campus. Those plaques indicate that specific tree has an endowment for its maintenance! Yes, those live oaks on the LSU campus are protected and respected.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 25, 2020)

controller1 said:


> I don't know how much you toured the LSU campus and saw the live oaks on campus. You may have noticed a brass plaque with an individual's or family's name on it in front of some of the live oaks on campus. Those plaques indicate that specific tree has an endowment for its maintenance! Yes, those live oaks on the LSU campus are protected and respected.


I did notice that and it made me really happy .


----------



## Glynda (Oct 25, 2020)

jme said:


> Thanks, Glynda!!!
> here's some additional info.....
> 
> *John's Island Angel Oak:*
> ...



Thanks!  I started to attach a photo or link but could find no photo that does the tree justice. You just have to see it in person and also realize that it is only about a half of the original tree. One side was damaged in a storm and removed. Some diseased limbs have also been removed.


----------



## dsexton (Oct 25, 2020)

I just returned from St Thomas, stayed at Marriott Frenchman’s Cove. I felt safer there than in USA for sure. Hand sanitizer is everywhere, readily available.  I flew Delta and they are still blocking middle seats so I felt safe on plane as well.  Everyone wore their masks.  I’m glad I went thru the hassle of getting the Covid test and process at airport was very smooth and fast.  They need our tourism $s !


----------



## Bodie (Nov 2, 2020)

We are scheduled to be there in mid December.  I am toying with idea of canceling but really don't want to do that.  It's a long flight from CA.  I'm assuming from your post the restrictions etc were not enough to impair your enjoyment?  They've had such a terrible few years, I really do want to want to do what little I can to help financially.  Thanks


----------



## Papa2015 (Nov 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Quilter The Rural Life Museum, which is run by LSU in Baton Rouge.  Perhaps one of my top 5 museums of all time!


Never heard of this..we’ll have to check it out!


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 2, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Recently listened to "Chasing Fireflies".   A fresh look at the pain/trauma foster and adopted children bear.



Do you have a link for Chasing Fireflies?


----------



## dsexton (Nov 3, 2020)

Bodie said:


> We are scheduled to be there in mid December.  I am toying with idea of canceling but really don't want to do that.  It's a long flight from CA.  I'm assuming from your post the restrictions etc were not enough to impair your enjoyment?  They've had such a terrible few years, I really do want to want to do what little I can to help financially.  Thanks



Our enjoyment was not impaired at all !  Actually more enjoyable because island less crowded and no fighting over chairs etc.  highly recommend not canceling, go and enjoy !


----------



## TTSDavid (Nov 4, 2020)

silentg said:


> We lucked out with great weather. Wonderful time, golfing and outdoor rural was unseasonably warm, since we have been home, it’s gotten cool and rainy in Virginia. Nice to catch last bit of summer and social distance wasn’t to hard to do. Join Tug and read my review of The Pines.


I’m glad to hear that. I will check it out.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 6, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Do you have a link for Chasing Fireflies?



I listened to it on the Hoopla app which I get free from our library.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 8, 2020)

My son and I just went to Death Valley. It's one of the busy times for Death Valley now that the weather has cooled some. The Furnace Creek campground was 100% full but Death Valley is so vast and spread out that most of our trip was spent on roads where we didn't see other vehicles for miles and miles. At the scenic viewpoints and other places, there were few enough people that I had zero worries of COVID infection. We love having the motorhome so we can stop nearly anywhere and use the bathroom, cook a meal, take a nap. It's really pretty great and I wish we got one sooner.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 8, 2020)

VegasBella said:


> My son and I just went to Death Valley. It's one of the busy times for Death Valley now that the weather has cooled some. The Furnace Creek campground was 100% full but Death Valley is so vast and spread out that most of our trip was spent on roads where we didn't see other vehicles for miles and miles. At the scenic viewpoints and other places, there were few enough people that I had zero worries of COVID infection. We love having the motorhome so we can stop nearly anywhere and use the bathroom, cook a meal, take a nap. It's really pretty great and I wish we got one sooner.



We have a Death Valley trip scheduled for early March of next year.  I have several things which might conflict with that trip causing it to be cancelled, but hopefully it will happen!


----------



## TTSDavid (Dec 28, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am leaving in 10 days for a good old fashioned road trip with my daughter AND dog (pray for me).
> Chicago - Memphis - Baton Rouge - Tuscaloosa - Louisville.


Did you traveled to these cities, how did it go?


----------



## Cornell (Dec 28, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> Did you traveled to these cities, how did it go?


I did -- 9 day car trip.  It was good.  I'm really not a fan of car / road trips, but it went well and I saw all new cities that I had never been to before.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 28, 2020)

Just arrived back home from a week in Marathon Key FL. Then St Pete's in Mid February. Followed by Daytona last week of March, first few days of April. Hope those weeks have nice weather like the last trip did.


----------



## elaine (Dec 29, 2020)

We're going to the place in Sebastian FL that has the little boats. We'll boat around, relax, and fish for a week! Might become an annual trip if we like it.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 29, 2020)

Traded my expiring Blue Green  saved points for a 2 bedroom Outer Banks ocean front condo/timeshare June 21 in RCI points today. Hurrah


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 30, 2020)

Two weeks in Scottsdale coming up soon, and a week on the ocean at Ormond Beach in May.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 30, 2020)

So many trips booked starting in April!  Several concert weekends already on the books, SF/Yosemite in May, Yellowstone in August, we're deciding on an international trip in late September, and we're doing a ski week in December.  2020 wasn't half as bad for us as it was for so many, but we missed traveling - so excited to get back out exploring in 2021!!


----------



## VanX (Dec 30, 2020)

Checking in at 4pm today downtown Vancouver BC Canada for 5 nights at Rosedale on Robson.    Via RCI points

Two weeks later checking in for a week in Whistler Village.   Via RCI weeks


----------



## turkel (Dec 30, 2020)

Just got a great instant trade in II for the Four Seasons in Scottsdale for the week of June 11, 2021. A 2 bedroom. We have been to Phoenix in June the last 2 years so yes we know it will be hot and we are ecstatic to visit this resort for the first time.

We also have 2 weeks starting in April at the Maui Marriott coming up.


----------



## amanven (Dec 30, 2020)

Arriving in Aruba on Feb 27 for one week.


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 30, 2020)

We got airfare to Phoenix in May. But waiting to reserve TS, trying to use up my restricted points. May is usually shoulder season, but I'll monitor for availability in the next month or so.


----------

